# Key west fishing guide



## jacobmabry (Feb 17, 2010)

I am headed down to key west the second week of august. I inshore fish here in NC so I'm looking to do some flats fishing there. Can anyone recommend a good guide for me to use?


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Here ya go...http://www.brucechard.com/
Nicest guide in the lower keys. He works super hard for his anglers. If you call him tell him Brandon Powers friend Michael referred you.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt. Will Benson....if he is not already booked.


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Capt. Mike Bartlett (305)797-2452. www.keywestflats.net Nicest guy you'll ever meet, no pressure, no yelling and he runs a brand new BT-3 skiff. I'm heading there to fish with him this weekend.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

A vote for Capt. Tim Carlile out of Sugarloaf Key.

My wife and I took a Keys get away last August and had a blast.

Pictures and trip report...
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1282525021/9#9

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## markhalvorsen2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Cpt. Peter Heydon. He'll put you on fish, he's really chill, and really funny.

Got me on my first tarpon =)

http://www.keywestbonefishing.com/


----------



## jacobmabry (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. How is fishing in the keys in early august? Is it worth the money?


----------

